# Field Vanes



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

I was wondering what are some good vanes for field archery. And are the bi delta shark tooth vanes any good.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

reasonably stiff, low profile vanes are probably what most prefer.

i shoot AAE PM2.0 on my VAPS.

others will swear by flex-fletch FF187's.

depending on the height of the bi-deltas, they may be a little crosswind sensitive in open area shooting.

i dont shoot blazers so i cannot comment.


it comes down to what you have the most confidence in, not what the 'winner of the week' shoots.


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

VaneTec makes a couple options for long distance shooting. The 1.87 swift and the 1.8 superspine are both low profile and good durable vanes.
Dan


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Most are gonna recommend FlexFletch 187s. I've use them and they are a great vane but my local store didn't carry them. I switched to the Bohning X-Vane 1.75 Shield Cut and have had good success with them. They are significantly cheaper than the FlexFletch. It really is up to you though. Sometimes it comes down to price and availability.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

That is what I use. I have also used the X-vane 1.75 shield cut and they were great as well. FF is the best.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I won't shoot anything that isn't FF. For field I use 187s. I played with some 175s last year, but that didn't last long as they were to tall and I tore them up VERY fast.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm shooting 2.25 x vanes
tough vane, they seem to take a pounding and as long as I'm not shooting holes in them they are working very well for me


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

FF-187 and Vanetec Mini Fita's have worked well for me' very durable.


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback. I appreciate it!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Another vote for the FF187's they hold their shape better than anything else I've tried, and are very tough.

I've used the bi-delta small shark tooth vanes, and they also work pretty well. They're pretty stiff, and seem to steer an arrow pretty well. If that's what you have, they'll work just fine.
I've also used the Bohning x-vanes and they'll do the job too.
I've also tried some of the older vane tecs, AAEs and durvanes... I wouldn't put any of those on my arrows. I've heard the newer ones are better though at least for the VanTecs and AAEs.
I know a guy who swears by the newer Easton vanes. Haven't tried them myself, but they seem pretty good.

The only reason I tried any of these others was to try and find something cheaper than the Flex Fletch. i've since found a place online to buy Flex Fletch at a good price. As long as I can keep getting them for $17/100 that's what my arrows will be sporting... LAS prices on them are high though...


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ive had the best luck with the Bohning X Vanes 1.5 shield on my Nano Pros.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Another vote for the FF187's they hold their shape better than anything else I've tried, and are very tough.
> 
> I've used the bi-delta small shark tooth vanes, and they also work pretty well. They're pretty stiff, and seem to steer an arrow pretty well. If that's what you have, they'll work just fine.
> I've also used the Bohning x-vanes and they'll do the job too.
> ...


the AAE PM2.0's are relatively stiff. i dont have any experience with the FlexFletch or bohnings but when comparing the PM series to the older Elites, the PM's are significantly stiffer and a better performing vane in all conditions.

i prefer to use Saunders NPV for fletching glue and i have ZERO complaints with how the glue holds it's bond with vane base and shaft. take your time, make it neat and nobody will know you used a solvent based glue.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> the AAE PM2.0's are relatively stiff. i dont have any experience with the FlexFletch or bohnings but when comparing the PM series to the older Elites, the PM's are significantly stiffer and a better performing vane in all conditions.
> 
> i prefer to use Saunders NPV for fletching glue and i have ZERO complaints with how the glue holds it's bond with vane base and shaft. take your time, make it neat and nobody will know you used a solvent based glue.


The older AAE vanes were absolute junk, good to hear they're making them better. 

I also prefer a solvent based glue, but I use the Flex Bond from Flex Fletch...Takes a little longer, but they're alot easier to clean when you need to refletch. i've ruined more then 1 shaft trying to get CA glue off...


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I have been shooting Norway vanes for the last two years. I love their Fusion 1.5's.

Arrow


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Have to suggest flex fletch 187's as well.
Shane


----------



## ScorpioVI (Apr 18, 2012)

So with my club's 3D league over for the season, I'm gonna be switching over to Field. 

I've been using Bohning Blazers for 3D and most folks seem to love them, but I haven't seen them mentioned in this thread yet. Is this not a suitable vane for Field?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

They are suitable. I wouldn't shoot them though. Too high of a profile. 

But I wouldn't shoot them for 3D either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

The high profile of blazers leaves them pretty prone to getting chewed up on a field course. You won't see many field guys using them. 

I did use some micro-blazers one time (the smallest ones), they work OK and somewhat mitigate the issues with the full size ones, but if you're buying vanes anyway, I'd go with FF187's or the 1.75 shield cut x-vanes.


----------



## BuckeyeArcher (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> The only reason I tried any of these others was to try and find something cheaper than the Flex Fletch. i've since found a place online to buy Flex Fletch at a good price. As long as I can keep getting them for $17/100 that's what my arrows will be sporting... LAS prices on them are high though...


Where did you FF187's for this price?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

BuckeyeArcher said:


> Where did you FF187's for this price?


Bullseye Feathers on Ebay


----------

